# Rack deep boyz hondas!



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Ma brother in laws honda 2012 420 rancher.
35% gr,
2" lift,
29.5 law 2s,
msa patriots,
extreme snorks,
ammo box,
dual axle paddles (dusty nueville install)
rear break delete

whatch yall think? 

When my 500 done will post it up


----------



## Npate95

**** yall did alot of sruff since the last time i seen it!!! Its lookin really good and yall even painted the dry box ref thats nice.


----------



## Npate95

Stuff**


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

yup still doing things as we speak. they are never ending project


----------



## Npate95

****, wished i could hve yall help right now. Haha


----------



## flowhandy

What's the axle paddles do for you.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

axle paddles grab the center rut where the irs bikes can pass. ince the sra bikes have a stright axle and irs are independent the irs can pass more without bottoming out and the sras bottom out in alot of places due to lack of ground clearence. with the paddles they grab the center rut and pull u throught the hole with eas. i will post some videos of me and my brother inlaw with the axle paddles and then with my king with the irs so u can see what i am talking about


----------



## Ole Nasty

Where'd you get the axle paddles from? Custom made?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Yes sir, guy here makes them and does custom build lifts


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## duckincrazy92

How much do they cost for the 420?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

150 a paddle and inu wanna do duals it's 400 cuz he does a rear break delete for 100 bucks. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425

That's a LOT of money for axle paddles.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Not really. Some sample for 100 but freak in a few rides. This one here is garenteed not to break, if it does he makes u a new one at no cost. Worth the money. I'm waiting on my bike to be finished so I can post some pics up of it


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## jrpro130

That paddle is for your 500? JW I was lookin at them the other day I have a 12' 500


----------



## Ole Nasty

So it just slides over your lugs and then over your axle and its held on by your wheel/lug nuts? 

I'm just wondering because my buddy has a 420. You gotta link or contact # for this guy?


----------



## brutelaws29.5

yep it sure does ole nasty


----------



## brutelaws29.5

awwwwww drew i gues im not alloud in rack deep boyz no more......... i guess i didnt go deep enought last time lmao


----------



## CreepinDEEP

Friggin sikkkkk! How hard is the rear break delete....maybe a dumb question buy is all that's involved is taking it off? Did u use stock or new longer studs? I'm ready to start on mine.....just been real busy. Mines an 06 so I'll get it as close to the shock.as possible......crazycracka looks real good and sturdy with that c channel. Job well done


----------



## brutelaws29.5

There's more involved then jus taking it off dusty actually cuts the outter part of the brake assembly off leavin the seal and bearing assembly in tact this keeps the bearings and diff protected and as far as the studs go it uses the stock studs 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

jrpro130 said:


> That paddle is for your 500? JW I was lookin at them the other day I have a 12' 500


Yup they on ma 2012 Honda 500


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

brutelaws29.5 said:


> awwwwww drew i gues im not alloud in rack deep boyz no more......... i guess i didnt go deep enought last time lmao


Mike I ant got a pic of freak nasty. Ima go steal one of ya fb lmao. I got more I Needa put up! 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

left side






right side






rear view









I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Baddest Honda in the group is brutelaw29.5 350























I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Mike I was just looking at it we are the only ones in the group that have big hp bikes lol. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Nah what about big bird??? Lol




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

O yea big bird. Ima take a pic if it tomorrow when I go and post it up. 


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutelaws29.5

It ain't no Honda but still got powa




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

just a lil deep


----------



## brutelaws29.5

jus a lil bit




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## JeremysForeman500

Where can i get a 7" dusty lift from?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Dusty Neuville look him up on fb. He ant building no more lifts till after mud nats


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

What kinda bike u got


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## brutelaws29.5

lil upgrade to lil freak 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## dodge2500

realy mike already posten the pics thats sad lol


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Couldn't help it besides its not my fault your motors not in ya bike and it couldn't been there too




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## dodge2500

lol that messed up just wait was just told my cylenders gana be in tusday are wensday


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Good gonna be fun with you and el coming ride now 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

gunna have a blast now good people riding. wont b a dull moment


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

me and brutelaw29.5 bikes side by side


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

yep u def. have a bigger than 7 ...i would say a 9" ...(thats what she said)


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Lil but remember you lookin at a rancher compared to a Forman just the body is the big difference we are only 1" different at the bottom of the frame 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Cal3bCart3r said:


> yep u def. have a bigger than 7 ...i would say a 9" ...(thats what she said)


 
NOPE DID CACULATIONS TODAY, GOTTA LOOK AT IT LIKE THIS. tHE YELLOW ONE IS A 04 350 RANCHER, MINE IS A 2012 FOREMAN 500. BACK RACKS ARE ALMOST THE SAME AND MY FRONT RACKS TALLER THEN HIM. BUT GC WIDE HES AT 21" AND IM AT 22". MINE IS A BIGGER BIKE IN GENERAL. MINE HAS MORE FENDER THEN HIS DOES. BOTH OUR BIKES HAVE THE SAME LIFT ON THEM FROM THE MEASUREMENTS I TOOK TODAY.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

How much ground clearance does a stock foreman have? I know the 32's make up some of that lift, but that's still a lot of lift. I'm not trying to beat you up over it. LOL. That's a mean looking foreman. I hope it pulls as good as it looks.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

2010Bruterider said:


> How much ground clearance does a stock foreman have? I know the 32's make up some of that lift, but that's still a lot of lift. I'm not trying to beat you up over it. LOL. That's a mean looking foreman. I hope it pulls as good as it looks.


Tbh im not sure. I got the hight of a stock forman at handle bars was 47.1" mine with lift is 58" (to handle bars) then u got to substack the 32s whick is 5" for stock tires on stock forman and that came to 53". Now the gc on the rear diff stock was 7" and now its 12.5". our lifts are 6-7".

and thanks. bike has come a long way. glad the lifts done. now im ready to make a ride on it


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Should hit the farm soon maybe bonfire this weekend




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Gunna have to b after work mike I work all day till 6


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## brutelaws29.5

It's all good you'll jus be way behind on the beer count 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

I'm down let me know ill have ma bike loaded and ready to roll out. 

Ill let Samantha know. Needa see how ma bike does in some mud.

Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

no fair :/


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Cal3bCart3r said:


> no fair :/


 
whats not fair?


----------



## dodge2500

i ant got my bike back et


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Break out te Suzuki 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

waiting on ma machanic to finish the motor. he has alll parts but working slow as dog ****


----------



## rancher_boy32

Would my 2013 sra rancher 420 pull 28" ol2's with hmf utility exhaust, k&n air filter, and snorkel?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

it should put a clutch kit and it will pull them good or u can throw a 15% gr in it and pull them in anything that you want to put them in.

if i was u id go with an uni filter i find they are better,

also to make bike run right with the hmf and snork u will need a programmer.


----------



## rancher_boy32

okay where can i get a 15% gr been looking and i cant find anybody that will do them. how much do you think it will cost??


----------



## rancher_boy32

where can i get a 15% gr? and what would it cost??


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Where u from? U can call Hormels Atv and get it for like 350-400 bucks. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## rancher_boy32

Saint Joseph, Louisiana. Do they do a whole new gear or do you have to send them yours?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

they do a hole new gear and you have to send them yours for a core charge


----------



## rancher_boy32

Okay then but with a clutch kit and all the other stuff I said I should be able to pull them descent??


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Yea


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Another new member added to our group. Brett Elais

View attachment 14342

Honda 450 8" lift, 
IRS conversion. 
35% gr,
And 32 backs! 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

niceee!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Cal3bCart3r said:


> niceee!


Thanks Caleb!!!!! Seen them likes on ma photo


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Haha urs got more than mine!! Wait til i lift mine tho!


----------



## brutelaws29.5

Ima see what lil freak pulls in a few




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

waiting lol.......after u do that ima submit one of both our bikes in that pic we took at ma moms


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

To "there" facebook?


----------



## Bruteforce10

Hey drew my $200 bike has already been in a magizine :bigeyes:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Cal3bCart3r said:


> To "there" facebook?


Yes sir


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Bruteforce10 said:


> Hey drew my $200 bike has already been in a magizine :bigeyes:


Where's the pic Jesse. I wanna see this lol


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## brutelaws29.5

It's there drew and yes it's submitted but they haven't posted it yet I shared it on their wall and it doesn't show I just sent in on email 




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

brutelaws29.5 said:


> it's there drew and yes it's submitted but they haven't posted it yet i shared it on their wall and it doesn't show i just sent in on email
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


ight they should post it up today or tomorrow. If i see it ill tag u


----------



## Suthrn98

Who's building these 6-7 inch lift kits for these Foremans? Man, if someone would make them and mass produce them, I'm sure they would sell! I would sure buy one. I want to build one, but I just don't have the time.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

One of out good friends down here builds them for anytime that wants one. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

New member to our club, another big Honda! 2012 Honda 420 7" lift axle paddle, rilla axles, 29.5 ol2 snorkel 35% gr!












RACK DEEP BOYZ


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

the 35% spins those good?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Cal3bCart3r said:


> the 35% spins those good?


Yes sir


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## Suthrn98

How much $$ would someone be looking to for a 6 inch lift, axles, and GR to turn some 30s with ease? What all would this much lift have to consist of?


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Axles come with ur lift so for 6" lift about $3,000, GR a few hundred


----------



## Suthrn98

What do these said lifts consist of? For $3,000 that should be an IRS conversion too. That seems high.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Well for my wheeler, a SRA Polaris magnum, axles included with a lifetime warranty, i got quoted $2500 and tht was for powder coated black ...

---------- Post added at 07:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:01 PM ----------

Lifetime warranty is for the lift btw


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Suthrn98 said:


> How much $$ would someone be looking to for a 6 inch lift, axles, and GR to turn some 30s with ease? What all would this much lift have to consist of?


Lift with dual paddles on a bonds is 3700, gr is 500 someone to install is about 150-200


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"

---------- Post added at 07:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:45 PM ----------



Suthrn98 said:


> What do these said lifts consist of? For $3,000 that should be an IRS conversion too. That seems high.


It's conversion will run 4800 with a big lift, axles run about 1000, heim joints run about 400, powder coat is about 400, got the material and the time and labor of the lift builder. The one that builds our lifts have life time warranty u break it it gets fixed for free. Also, to go big it cost a lot 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

So my price was bout spot on drew?


----------



## Suthrn98

I'm seriously reconsidering doing this. For that kind of money, I can buy a good condition used Can-Am or Grizzly and small lift to clear 30s. Why do Hondas have to be so dam rediculous. I guess I'll just have to build my own if I keep it.


----------



## Addicted2Nitro

Suthrn98 said:


> I'm seriously reconsidering doing this. For that kind of money, I can buy a good condition used Can-Am or Grizzly and small lift to clear 30s. Why do Hondas have to be so dam rediculous. I guess I'll just have to build my own if I keep it.


Just remember ATV's are expendable income, Trust me I doesn't matter what brand of bike you have, they are all $$$ if you want it customized to your liking.


----------



## Suthrn98

Oh I understand that. But I have buddies with Grizzlies and one with an Outty and they all have 30s with nothing more than a 2 inch lift and power commander. I'd have to put $3000 in mine to run and turn 30s. That's just retarded. Mine also seems to be just as breakable and unreliable as theirs with only the snorkel and 27s on mine and no where near ad fun or powerful. I just wish I had done a little more research and not listened to some people when I bought mine.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Lol my buddy has a big bear 350 and just me and him researched on custom lifts and he ordered about $200 worth of metal and we built his 7" lift lol it wasnt quite fun cause we knew nothing about it ...but he spent about $900 on his lift with axles cause we did it our selves ...and i knew how to weld so tht saved alot of headache! But it doesnt look the best like some of these professionals but it gets the job done! 








Thts the only pic i have right now


----------



## Suthrn98

I think it I was to go the route, I'd be good to go. I've built control arms for trucks and plenty suspension components for jacked up trucks and ground scraping mini trucks. Fabbed and built plenty parts. I don't think I'd have a problem building arms and **** for a quad.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Worst part we had trouble with was extending the rear swing arm cause we couldnt get it straight lol but we finally got it after tac welding then bending the welds straight ha


----------



## Suthrn98

If I went with a 450 swingarm, I wouldn't have to extend. It's already 2.5 inches longer. I'm only looking for about 4-6 inches so I can easily clear 30s. I think my hardest part would be the GR. I'm not a motor guy and from my understanding its pretty intense as far as engine work.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Suthrn98 said:


> Oh I understand that. But I have buddies with Grizzlies and one with an Outty and they all have 30s with nothing more than a 2 inch lift and power commander. I'd have to put $3000 in mine to run and turn 30s. That's just retarded. Mine also seems to be just as breakable and unreliable as theirs with only the snorkel and 27s on mine and no where near ad fun or powerful. I just wish I had done a little more research and not listened to some people when I bought mine.


Gunna cost more then 3000 to turn 30s cuz u will need a gear reduction on the Honda. Go big or go home. If u want to hang with then u have to dish out the money. We have and so far in our group my Honda and mikes Honda are the baddest with out motor work and lifts. We have over 10k in our Hondas 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"

---------- Post added at 08:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:27 AM ----------



Suthrn98 said:


> If I went with a 450 swingarm, I wouldn't have to extend. It's already 2.5 inches longer. I'm only looking for about 4-6 inches so I can easily clear 30s. I think my hardest part would be the GR. I'm not a motor guy and from my understanding its pretty intense as far as engine work.


A gear reduction is so easy to do. I can have it done and bak together in 2 hrs. Honda is behind the game in power but Honda did not build there bikes like Yamaha Kwai brp Polaris. Hondas built as a farm bike most people don't understand this. To get a Honda to keep up will cost u some $$$$. They all break the bigger bikes cost more money to fix then anything. Can am is known for Trans problems, grizzly a known for clutch problems and so forth. 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"

---------- Post added at 08:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:38 AM ----------



Suthrn98 said:


> If I went with a 450 swingarm, I wouldn't have to extend. It's already 2.5 inches longer. I'm only looking for about 4-6 inches so I can easily clear 30s. I think my hardest part would be the GR. I'm not a motor guy and from my understanding its pretty intense as far as engine work.


What bike would u be putting a 450 swing arm on? They are longer and u don't need a big lift to clear them just the gear reduction. 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## Suthrn98

It'll be on my 500. I could actually clear 30s with HL springs in front and just the 450 swingarm out back with my already 2 inch lift I have. My main concern is the gear reduction. I don't understand what exactly has to be done for this. A buddy said he could turn 29.5s on his Foreman with a clutch kit, jet kit, air filter and exhaust, but I want to be able to sling some mud, not just turn them over. My biggest confusion is the GR. guess I need to read more into it.


----------



## MS Foreman

just do some searching there should be several write ups on gr install


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Suthrn98 said:


> It'll be on my 500. I could actually clear 30s with HL springs in front and just the 450 swingarm out back with my already 2 inch lift I have. My main concern is the gear reduction. I don't understand what exactly has to be done for this. A buddy said he could turn 29.5s on his Foreman with a clutch kit, jet kit, air filter and exhaust, but I want to be able to sling some mud, not just turn them over. My biggest confusion is the GR. guess I need to read more into it.


Gear reduction is easy lowers gears in motor to allow u to spin bigger tires. It takes a lot of strain on the motor away saving the clutches


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## Suthrn98

So, what all is involved with installing the GR? I've read until my eyes hurt about it and haven't seen anything. I can weld and have access to a mill and lathe and just curious if its possible to make my own. A buddy of mine has and runs a machine shop and can do just about anything. CNC and all. I'm just looking for some straight forward information instead of contact this person or email that guy. Who has done one and knows what they consist of?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I don't think anyone who makes these parts and sells them will tell you how on an open forum. I bought my gr and then installed it myself. You'll need a clutch puller for the centrifugal clutch, a clutch holder for that same clutch so you can torque it back on, then a clutch holder for the clutch basket so you can torque it back on as we'll. you change the gear behind the centrifugal clutch and the gear thats on the back of the clutch basket. so 1 clutch puller, 2 different clutch holders, and some honda bond. That's what I used on my rancher anyway. Your foreman might be slightly different. Good luck with your build.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

2010Bruterider said:


> I don't think anyone who makes these parts and sells them will tell you how on an open forum. I bought my gr and then installed it myself. You'll need a clutch puller for the centrifugal clutch, a clutch holder for that same clutch so you can torque it back on, then a clutch holder for the clutch basket so you can torque it back on as we'll. you change the gear behind the centrifugal clutch and the gear thats on the back of the clutch basket. so 1 clutch puller, 2 different clutch holders, and some honda bond. That's what I used on my rancher anyway. Your foreman might be slightly different. Good luck with your build.


Nope no difference the exact same. But like bruterider said noone will tell u how to make them on n open form or prolly won't speak of it in a message cuz it gets them out of making money. I've bought mine And installed it myself, not heard just takes time. It prolly be easier for u to buy to same ya some time and head ace. U can't just weld it u have to know how to rig weld and how much to put on there and how the gear is suppose to sit. 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## Suthrn98

Anyone ever ran the one from HormellsATV? It only like $400 compared to HLs being $650 and the other guys being $500. The description is the same.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Suthrn98 said:


> Anyone ever ran the one from HormellsATV? It only like $400 compared to HLs being $650 and the other guys being $500. The description is the same.


It depends on how big a tire you want to turn. That one is only 15%. I'm sure that gear works fine. 
I just put a 24% in my 350 rancher. I'm turning 28" mega mayhems pretty good. 
What are your plans for your bike?


----------



## Suthrn98

Well the HL one claims 20% but is really only 14-18 from what I've read. I'm wanting to turn 29.5 or 30s. Prefer 30s because I highly dislike Outlaws.


----------



## Polaris425

I dunno why you dislike the best mud tire available.


----------



## Suthrn98

Because I've had them and I like my silverbacks better. Point blank.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Suthrn98 said:


> Anyone ever ran the one from HormellsATV? It only like $400 compared to HLs being $650 and the other guys being $500. The description is the same.


ur talking about the 15% that is 400. The 35 is 550. Ryan Hormell is one of my good buddies I run both his gr in my bike. He also built my motor on my 500 for me 


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"

---------- Post added at 08:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:31 PM ----------



Suthrn98 said:


> Because I've had them and I like my silverbacks better. Point blank.


Point Blank is that silverbacks are trash compared to outlaw. I'm a Honda guru and trust me if u want to turn 30s in mud u will need a 35% gr. it will do fine. Like I said earlier to keep up with others and to go big cost $$$$$$


RACK DEEP BOYZ EXTREME ATV/SXS CLUB

"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## MS Foreman

contact gotmuddy on HL forum I think you will like the prices of his gr


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

been a while since i been on. done a few changes to burtha and got a few other big hondas in our group. ill post pics. but heres one of burtha on 32.5 ol2s. the one of me in the hole is me on 29.5ol2s


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

New big honda in group little brothers 450 with a big bore to 486 cc and a 35%gr on 32s and 7" lift..



RACK DEEP BOYZ
"GO BIG OR GO HOME"


----------



## 2010Bruterider

That thing is a beast! I like it.


----------



## UGAfan12

IRS????? How? Anybody know how to turn a honda foreman 2013 sra to irs??


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

It's custom that's how. Doing it on my 2012 as we speak.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

UGAfan12 said:


> IRS????? How? Anybody know how to turn a honda foreman 2013 sra to irs??


Also on ya bike a 420 irs set up bolts up yo bike just have to cut shaft and use 420 shaft at diff side and 500 shaft at u joint side


----------



## UGAfan12

I have a foreman 500 2013 will you tell/help me convert mine


----------



## dodge2500

got to make the sub fame to hold the diff but my 450 as shown above has rincon diffs and rear knuckels the rincon diff is stronger for what we are doing but the 420 will hold up to enything in tire size to lift but not a built motor will just distroy it but once u have the sub frame made for diff with the drive safts in u need to make ur arms with the axels u gana use


----------



## swampedeiger

crazycracka how ya liking ya 32.5 laws?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Swampedeiger im loving them so far havent tried them out in thick mud yet but hopefully i can this weekend


----------



## foreman06

Has anybody on here done a big lift on a foreman and left the sra.if so how can i widen the rear axle.i need a total of 14 inches.7 inches on each side


----------



## 2010Bruterider

foreman06 said:


> Has anybody on here done a big lift on a foreman and left the sra.if so how can i widen the rear axle.i need a total of 14 inches.7 inches on each side



Build some big axle paddles. That's what I'd do.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

foreman06 said:


> Has anybody on here done a big lift on a foreman and left the sra.if so how can i widen the rear axle.i need a total of 14 inches.7 inches on each side


Ull need to build some spacers. Thats what we do also 14.7" on each side. Man u wide


----------



## walker

Don't let these guys lie to y'all. There bikes are trailer queens. !!!!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

walker said:


> Don't let these guys lie to y'all. There bikes are trailer queens. !!!!!!


Lmfao!!! Cant tell our secrets bro!!!


----------

